# Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern



## DIY-Junkie (26. Juni 2019)

*Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

N'Abend,

ich möchte den mount-Punkt einer kompletten Partition ändern. Es handelt sich dabei um eine zweite Festplatte, die im PC hängt. Darauf gibt es eine Partition (NTFS) und einen nicht zugewiesenen Bereich von 1,87 MB. Aktuell wird die Partition unter /media gemountet. Ich möchte sie gern im home Verzeichnis unter meinem Nutzer mounten, also /home/Nutzername
Das ganze soll dann permanent sein.
Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

entweder über das Disk-Tool deiner Dis (bei Mint zb Disks) oderaber besser über fstab.

hier der Link, weil ich das erst letzte Woche für mein NAS gemacht habe 

YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Wobei dann auf der Partition die entsprechenden Daten für den Benutzer enthalten muss. 

NTFS kann unter Linux beim Schreiben Probleme machen. Für die home-Partition würde ich ext4 empfehlen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Home ist ja ext4.
Ich hab das mounten hinbekommen, soweit so gut. nur leider nützt mir das nichts, weil der geplante Effekt ausbleibt 
Hintergrund: Ich habe Foobar2000 installiert, via snapd. Das Programm hat aber nur sehr beschränkte Zugriffsrechte. Im Home Verzeichnis sollte es eigentlich gehen, aber auf die nun dort gemountete Platte habe ich trotzdem noch keinen Zugriff


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Wobei sich doch gerade bei Linux die Rechte individuell anpassen lassen.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Mit welchen optionen mountest du denn die ntfs platte? Probier mal "noperm" zusätzlich.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

eventuell gab es vorher schon berechtigungen die man mit chown anpassen muss


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Zeige bitte ls -la ~
Du musst von allen Dateien der Besitzer und die Gruppe sein.
NTFS als home-Verzeichnis ist KEINE gute Idee.
Also sein lassen.


----------



## Dragonix (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Home ist ja ext4.
> Ich hab das mounten hinbekommen, soweit so gut. nur leider nützt mir das nichts, weil der geplante Effekt ausbleibt
> Hintergrund: Ich habe Foobar2000 installiert, via snapd. Das Programm hat aber nur sehr beschränkte Zugriffsrechte. Im Home Verzeichnis sollte es eigentlich gehen, aber auf die nun dort gemountete Platte habe ich trotzdem noch keinen Zugriff


Den Beitrag solltest du vielleicht nochmal zur Sicherheit in den Eröffnungspost packen...

Bevor du da so viel am mounten änderst: Hast du mal probiert, dem snap Zugriff auf "/media" zu geben?

Siehe Interface management - Snap documentation und The removable-media interface - Snap documentation
Ich kenn mich mit snaps nicht aus, aber vielleicht kann dir da jemand anders helfen?

Siehe auch: Call for testing: foobar2000 - snap - snapcraft.io, das find ich ganz sinnvoll, so in der Art hätte ich mir das auch aus den obigen Links zusammengebastelt:


```
sudo snap connect foobar2000:removable-media
```


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

@ DJKuhpisse:
Jo, dort lag der Fehler, Besitzer war root. Unter media war ich der Besitzer, nach dem ändern des mout-Punktes war es root. Habe jetzt wieder via "disks" automatische Verwaltung eingestellt und es ist wie vorher. Zugriff geht jetzt (siehe unten).

@ Dragonix
Super, das hat funktioniert, habe die Platte jetzt wieder unter /media gemountet und habe Zugriff darauf.
Problem gelöst.

Danke an alle


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

"NTFS kann unter Linux beim Schreiben Probleme machen  ext4 empfehlen"


Quatsch genau die  nehme  ich als Backup  Partition die muss nur eingehängt sein

Wenn das ändern nicht geht aushängen dann ändern wieder einhängen >> habe ich schon paar mal so gemacht !

Es kommt ja  öfters mal vor das man was ändern möchte oder in mehrere LW aufteilen möchte .


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Die Schreibrate ist aber unter Umständen deutlich geringer als bei Ext4. 

In einem Fall schon mal 330 kB/s statt 30000 kB/s = 30 MB/s


----------



## Ellina (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Einhängepunkt einer Partition ändern*

Mach ne ortner mit der HDD /Padition bezeichnung und mounte es mit Fsab fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Und dann hast du sie in den Ortner deine NTFS Padition.

Home würde ich grundsätzlich auf Ex4 legen und nicht auf NTFS auser du hast es auf eine eigenen HDD geparkt dann ist es wiederum was anderes.


----------

